# good exercises to combine with the cycling



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

My fiance is doing his best to turn me into one of these God awful fit people. I'm well into the obese category on the BMI scale and figure maybe he has a point. The cycling is good because it's free as is walking the dog which I've been trying to do more of.

We bought a swimming pass tonight as I always quite liked that and know it's a good gentle exercise. The water also helps to support my weight so it hurts less than other exercises.

I was just wondering if anyone could suggest anything else that wouldn't be majorly hard to get into but would complement the cycling. First person to suggest running/jogging gets a virtual slap.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Mar 2014)

Nothing, but on the plus side - swimming has the benefit of sauna/steam and jaquzzi after


----------



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

Not at my pool their ain't. I tend to use the high school as its often quieter. No call for a steam room there.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2014)

Swimming 3 x times a week a mile a session seems to keep my top half working, cycling 3 times the bottom half. It is good you have somebody who cares about your health enough to get you moving, many just join in the obesity trip.


----------



## Kies (29 Mar 2014)

Swimming, walking and cycling to start with ..... As you start to lose the pounds ..... Some floor exercises incorporating small dumbells.
I personally found press ups, and stomach crunches helpfull in keeping the upper body toned.

Reminds me to start again as i have let slip over winter :-)


----------



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

I used to swim a lot usually around 4-5 miles a week. My fiance doesn't cope with it well so the compromise is 3 x sessions doing 48 lengths (3/4 of a mile) a week. I also used to do hill walking but never honestly enjoyed it (just the photo ops).


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2014)

The exercise won't be worth much unless you restrict your food intake and adopt a healthier eating style. Not too difficult just try cutting out oil and sugar initially and see the results. Good luck.


----------



## sazzaa (29 Mar 2014)

Have you tried pilates? I think of it as relaxing exercise. Hurts the next day though.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2014)

User13710 said:


> Rather a lot of assumptions there Cycleops.


People don't get to be obese (the OP's submission) by following a balanced diet. Maybe we will hear more from her on the subject.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Have you tried pilates? I think of it as relaxing exercise. Hurts the next day though.


 
I haven't no, is that something that can be done at home rather than at a class? I'm not hugely keen on attending classes.

I'm using myfitnesspal to keep an eye on fat and sugar intake. I'm quite good at making home made soup, pasta and curry sauces, its the portion sizes that I have difficulty with. What would be considered a "normal" portion fails to fill me up I think because I've gotten used to eating big portions. I've also had to ban multi bags of crisps from the house and just buy one "portion" of that type of food at a time.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Mar 2014)

Cycleops said:


> People don't get to be obese (the OP's submission) by following a balanced diet. Maybe we will hear more from her on the subject.


What is the OP's current diet and calorie intake?


----------



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

limiting sugar intake I've found to be very difficult. For example today this is what I have

brekky: egg and tomato roll
lunch: home made vegetable soup
tea: pasta with home made tomato sauce with 30g cheese
snacks: small banana, clemantine

yet I'm well over my daily sugar allowance at 46g (should be 29).


----------



## Cold (29 Mar 2014)

Have a look at the NHS website for home exercises the one in the link below is an example.
http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/fitness/Pages/home-toning-workout.aspx

As for diet a low GI diet is good as it keeps you fuller for longer myself and my wife did it through Tesco diets it changed the way we eat and helps you understand about portion sizes and what to avoid if you do a 1 month trial you can write down all the different meals and when it runs out just do it yourself.


----------



## sazzaa (29 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I haven't no, is that something that can be done at home rather than at a class? I'm not hugely keen on attending classes.
> 
> I'm using myfitnesspal to keep an eye on fat and sugar intake. I'm quite good at making home made soup, pasta and curry sauces, its the portion sizes that I have difficulty with. What would be considered a "normal" portion fails to fill me up I think because I've gotten used to eating big portions. I've also had to ban multi bags of crisps from the house and just buy one "portion" of that type of food at a time.


Yeah you can do it in your living room, just watch you're doing it all correctly, maybe find a big mirror to check as you do it? Kettlebells also worth looking into, something else you can do at home and even a beginner kettlebell routine will work your whole body and give good results. Have a look at fitness blender on youtube, they have some good kettlebell workouts, but again, watch your posture.

I also struggle with not feeling full but find foods like eggs, fish and chicken along with tons of veg seem to work better for weight loss than bread and pasta.


----------



## buggi (29 Mar 2014)

i think swimming and cycling will be fine. That's what i do.
try and set yourself positive goals rather than weight loss goals. IMO weight loss goals are negative, bcoz you spend the whole time denying yourself stuff you want, and then if you have a bad day, or put on a pound you feel terrible. Instead set yourself a goal to do a 100 mile ride or 3 mile swim by September and work your way up to it. The fitter you become the more motivated you will become, you will want to eat better food to help get to your goals and you won't feel like eating healthy stuff is denying yourself anymore.


----------



## Sharky (29 Mar 2014)

I feel I am about to make another confession. I am not a 100% committed cyclist!

My other obsession is table tennis. I started playing when my first cycling club had a table on their Friday night club night. Got the bug and joined a table tennis club and started playing. The two sports go very well together. Cycling more prominent in the summer and table tennis is a winter sport.
When I have had commitments that reduced cycling time, I fell back on the TT and the competitive nature of this sport keeps me motivated and keeps me active.

You might think of TT as a low intensity exercise, but when you put in 2 to 3 hours practice or play a closely challenged league match, you feel just as tired as if you had ridden a 50. 

So if you are looking for another activity to complement cycling have a think about an activity like table tennis. You can play at all levels and at all ages, so is a sport you can play with your children and your parents! Just find a club and join in.

I think the key thing is just to be active and the activity must be something you like doing and can be sustained year on year, rain or shine. 

I think I am probably only 80% committed to cycling and the other 80% committed to table tennis!

Cheers Keith


----------



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Yeah you can do it in your living room, just watch you're doing it all correctly, maybe find a big mirror to check as you do it? Kettlebells also worth looking into, something else you can do at home and even a beginner kettlebell routine will work your whole body and give good results. Have a look at fitness blender on youtube, they have some good kettlebell workouts, but again, watch your posture.
> 
> I also struggle with not feeling full but find foods like eggs, fish and chicken along with tons of veg seem to work better for weight loss than bread and pasta.


 
I'll need to think of an alternative to chicken as the only meat I eat is fish and bugs. Someone else did suggest I try to make meals based more around veg than carbs so I might swap to wholemeal pasta and bread and cut down the amount of rice I eat with my curry.


----------



## sazzaa (29 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I'll need to think of an alternative to chicken as the only meat I eat is fish and bugs. Someone else did suggest I try to make meals based more around veg than carbs so I might swap to wholemeal pasta and bread and cut down the amount of rice I eat with my curry.



I'd probably have bread and pasta as treats instead, wholemeal or not, I wouldn't have them every day. Have you tried using quorn instead of chicken? Or making your curry a veg stir fry instead of eating it with rice?


----------



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I'd probably have bread and pasta as treats instead, wholemeal or not, I wouldn't have them every day. Have you tried using quorn instead of chicken? Or making your curry a veg stir fry instead of eating it with rice?


 
hmmm I do normally have a portion of rice, pasta or potatoes a day that'd be a hard habit to change. I'm not a huge fan of Quorn unfortunately.


----------



## sazzaa (29 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> hmmm I do normally have a portion of rice, pasta or potatoes a day that'd be a hard habit to change. I'm not a huge fan of Quorn unfortunately.


I found quorn was a good low fat replacement food, the mince for making chilli and the pieces for curry, or anything you'd use chicken in, brilliant in stir frys with a chinese sauce. Try replacing potatoes with sweet potatoes, they're nicer and much healthier! Maybe add more nuts or muesli to your diet instead of bread? Pasta is just pasta I'm afraid, there's no getting round the fact it's not the healthiest of foods...


----------



## sazzaa (29 Mar 2014)

Saying all that, maybe the best approach is to first of all decide if you really want to change, you don't sound like you're quite ready yet.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Saying all that, maybe the best approach is to first of all decide if you really want to change, you don't sound like you're quite ready yet.


 
thanks for the vote of confidence. I am very keen to make changes otherwise my bike would still be in the loft and I'd have £22 in my wallet rather than the unlimited swim pass I bought. I started this thread to find out about exercises that might be an option but I don't really think its necessary for me to make too many changes at once. Small achieveable steps in the right direction will be better than nothing which was what I was doing before.


----------



## sazzaa (29 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> thanks for the vote of confidence. I am very keen to make changes otherwise my bike would still be in the loft and I'd have £22 in my wallet rather than the unlimited swim pass I bought. I started this thread to find out about exercises that might be an option but I don't really think its necessary for me to make too many changes at once. Small achieveable steps in the right direction will be better than nothing which was what I was doing before.



I wasn't trying to be a d***. I think I'm more just trying to say that determination is needed, change doesn't come through doing as little as possible. It's hard work and anyone who tells you otherwise is lying! And yes, your diet does matter. If you try to get fit but eat all the wrong foods then you're basically wasting time and energy, and the whole thing becomes rather pointless.


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> hmmm I do normally have a portion of rice, pasta or potatoes a day that'd be a hard habit to change. I'm not a huge fan of Quorn unfortunately.



All about portion size, max 60g of basmati or brown rice or wholemeal pasta, a small baked potato or 4 new potatoes. All low/medium GI. Avoid all breads. Porridge for breakfast

Have a large glass of water before and one with meal will help fill you up.

Weight loss is really hard psychologically (well it is for me) - aim for small steps, say 2lbs a week, don't go for the I need to lose 3 stone by Christmas approach or whatever. If you have a lapse don't beat yourself up. Weigh yourself once a week, same day and time of day, morning good


----------



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

> And yes, your diet does matter. If you try to get fit but eat all the wrong foods then you're basically wasting time and energy, and the whole thing becomes rather pointless.


 
I'm aware it matters but I'm skeptical that going from no exercise to getting something every day, reducing portion sizes and making better food choices is going to do nothing at all for me.


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2014)

How do you mean do nothing? Weight loss simply is more calories out than in. Consume fewer, eat foods that fill you up, burn calories cycling. Also your heart will thank you


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I'm aware it matters but I'm skeptical that going from no exercise to getting something every day, reducing portion sizes and making better food choices is going to do nothing at all for me.



Surely doing all those will do a lot for you. I lost 4 stone a while back and it changed my life.


----------



## sazzaa (29 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I'm aware it matters but I'm skeptical that going from no exercise to getting something every day, reducing portion sizes and making better food choices is going to do nothing at all for me.


I must have misunderstood you... I thought you were reluctant to change your diet or cut things out.


----------



## snorri (29 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I was just wondering if anyone could suggest anything else that wouldn't be majorly hard to get into but would complement the cycling..



I've been doing a lot more stretching exercises since moving cake and biscuit tins to an almost out of reach high shelf.


----------



## sazzaa (29 Mar 2014)

User13710 said:


> This is the bit that the OP was sceptical about. It lacks subtlety and is rather negative.


It's true though. No point lying about it!


----------



## ayceejay (29 Mar 2014)

Before you set off for the pool you must prepare properly. Buy some Speedos (the women's ones will probably be best for you) then find a full length mirror and look at the image presented there view it from the front and from the side. 
Trust me - there is no better motivator/


----------



## sazzaa (29 Mar 2014)

ayceejay said:


> Before you set off for the pool you must prepare properly. Buy some Speedos (the women's ones will probably be best for you) then find a full length mirror and look at the image presented there view it from the front and from the side.
> Trust me - there is no better motivator/


I think for some people, this would be a trigger for being more self-conscious, and might end up in the person backing out of going swimming altogether.


----------



## ayceejay (29 Mar 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I think for some people, this would be a trigger for being more self-conscious, and might end up in the person backing out of going swimming altogether.


oo-er sorry missus.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (29 Mar 2014)

"A truth that's told with bad intent/ Beats all the lies you can invent". William Blake 

Have to say that one of the benefits of exercise (besides making you feel better), is that you can up your intake of calories and still lose weight or, at the very least, maintain it.

Did one hour of weightlifting last night, followed by two hours of Badminton and a sixty mile club run today, the first ten of which I rode at somewhere close to my threshold because I'm training for my first ever time trial.

The upside of all that is that I can eat whatever I want for the rest of the week-end to my stomachs contents and not put on even a gram of extra weight.

As someone else said, calories in balanced against calories out; the more you do the further you can tip that scale in your favour.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (30 Mar 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I must have misunderstood you... I thought you were reluctant to change your diet or cut things out.


 
Not at all, just admitting that changing some habits will be difficult and that it's probably unrealistic to aim for perfect eating habits straight from the off.

I am prepared for the swimming though, have a good pair of googles and went for the first time in over a year on Friday night there. Stupidly took the websites opening hours at face value so only got half an hours swim.


----------



## sazzaa (30 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> Not at all, just admitting that changing some habits will be difficult and that it's probably unrealistic to aim for perfect eating habits straight from the off.



Nobody said anything about perfect.


----------



## martinclive (31 Mar 2014)

We should be supportive of anyone trying to do this - so I wish you the best of luck. My personal best advice is just to start. Plain and simple - it is so easy to plan and procrastinate - just start doing something (as you are) and see how it goes - hopefully you get some small results that inspire you to continue

I lost 2 stone over 18 months just commuting on my bike 3 days a week and doing the obvious stuff food wise (cutting down portion sizes a little and turning down biscuits, cakes etc and trying to substitute healthily wherever possible)

No rocket science - just less in, slightly better quality and more out - don't worry if you mess up one day - just keep trying and it will get results.


----------



## Sharky (31 Mar 2014)

Sharky said:


> I feel I am about to make another confession. I am not a 100% committed cyclist!
> 
> My other obsession is table tennis. I started playing when my first cycling club had a table on their Friday night club night. Got the bug and joined a table tennis club and started playing. The two sports go very well together. Cycling more prominent in the summer and table tennis is a winter sport.
> When I have had commitments that reduced cycling time, I fell back on the TT and the competitive nature of this sport keeps me motivated and keeps me active.
> ...




Had to add this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nis-rally-lasting-eight-hours-40-minutes.html

A father and son I know well (Pete and Dan) just became world record holders! Both really good players and both beat me easily. In a match, they hit the ball so hard that you can hardly see it, but you can imagine - good exercise!

Keith


----------



## damiengreathouse (1 Apr 2014)

I find doing things that I don't see as exercise are the best bet (you will do it and enjoy it more).

-Walking to the local store rather then driving.
-Hikes in the local wildlife areas.
-Taking the stairs rather then the lift.

I am still working on trying to get fit, but I am making progress by changing lifestyle rather than trying to work in workouts directly.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Apr 2014)

Is there anything that you can do with your fiancee? Be aware that as a bloke, he will want to beat you at everything, so avoid anything that might become competitive.
Dancing and hill walking are two things that avoid competition. Others might be available.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Apr 2014)

BrumJim said:


> Is there anything that you can do with your fiancee? Be aware that as a bloke, he will want to beat you at everything, so avoid anything that might become competitive.
> Dancing and hill walking are two things that avoid competition. Others might be available.


I can think of something that may be rather pleasurable and is reputed to be excellent exercise!


----------



## BrumJim (1 Apr 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I can think of something that may be rather pleasurable and is reputed to be excellent exercise!


http://2013.pillowfightday.com/?


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Apr 2014)

I lost 9kg last month. I don't know a carb from a calorie and if I did I certainly wouldn't count them. I cannot imagine anyone who would enjoy having to read packets. If you don't enjoy it you will get fed up of it and pack it in.

I stopped taking sugar in everything and I stopped eating anything after 6pm, that is important.

I started Kickbiking again. It is a lot easier on the body than running and gives you an all over workout. It gets you out of the house, is good fun and the weight falls off.

Kickbike. Look it up.





Steve


----------



## bp1000 (2 Apr 2014)

I was one of those internal fat people. I can put away serious volumes of food, good and bad. I always am quite active but don't do any serious sports.

I felt my diet catching up as I have been carrying a small mound on my gut. I used to play competitive rugby so having a flat stomach normally I noticed.

As I have an addictive trait I decided to do something about it. I only started cycling again less than 2 weeks ago I reckon but I've already lost a noticeable amount of fat. However I've done it in the wrong ways. I do know better but once I set my mind to something I follow it through.

Everyday I wake up and go for a minimum of 10 mile power ride. As the days went on I got gradually faster until I hit a point where I could sustain speed for much longer. Although my recovery time isn't dropping as quick as I hoped. Weekends I do longer rides of around 24 miles.

Combined with around 300 stomach crunches, middle snd both sides twice with 50 reps I also do all of this on no food. I've been seriously calorie restricting. I don't eat breakfast or lunch just dinner, I know this is bad. I occasionally have my oats and natural yoghurt midday if I feel I need it. I have just a banana before the longer rides. The most important was monitoring my fluid intake. I got it wrong the first few days and had an elevated heart rate almost certainly due to dehydration.

Your body will burn fat stores to get its energy, I regulate my fluid, eat a balanced evening meal and the fat and toning is noticeably better.

It's a bad way to do it I think, but you do need to calorie restrict and do your exercise ideally first thing to tap into your fat stores. Lay off sugar and nasty carbs like white bread.

Good luck you will see gains just stick at it!

Also very important to note that what I said is obviously temporary. As part of calorie restriction you must eat normally on alternate days at least 1 in 2 or your body goes into hibernation mode and stores energy. I was aggressive to kick start this as I needed to condition my body and stomach to get used to smaller portions. As you say it's very hard to eat smaller portions as you always feel hungry. If you go hungry on purpose that affect is minimised and you feel full after a smaller meal. Eat more eggs or high protein and veg first few days you do this.


----------



## sazzaa (2 Apr 2014)

bp1000 said:


> I was one of those internal fat people. I can put away serious volumes of food, good and bad. I always am quite active but don't do any serious sports.
> 
> I felt my diet catching up as I have been carrying a small mound on my gut. I used to play competitive rugby so having a flat stomach normally I noticed.
> 
> ...


 
There is so much wrong with this I don't even know where to start.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Apr 2014)

sazzaa said:


> There is so much wrong with this I don't even know where to start.


I just can't bring myself to do it either


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2014)

The worrying thing is he knows it's wrong but is doing it anyway?!


----------



## Sharky (2 Apr 2014)

I follow the "See Food" diet


----------



## stevede (2 Apr 2014)

I've recently started going lane swimming once a week with my daughter as like you I wanted to do something for the top half as well as the cycling. No major difference yet, but it will take a little time. (can now manage 50 lengths with a short rest every 10). Whilst I can cycle for hours, I can't run to catch a bus, (never have been able to) so that was of no appeal to me. I also do some press ups (started struggling at 5 & can probably manage 20 now) & "the plank" as it can be done easily in less than a few minutes.

Food wise, (I know that was not your original question), I too needed to cut down on portion sizes and watch what I ate as my weight was too high. A veggie of 30 years I get along with Quorn just fine. We no longer buy crisps or biscuits, but spend a shed load on fruit & veg. I take my own lunch to work and never have change for the vending machine. We still have the odd curry and walk to the pub for a few beers on a Sunday, but rarely drink in the house now. 

Portion size reduction does take some getting used to, but you may be surprised how quickly you become happy with it. I always seemed to want more than I needed. Now we simply cook less (weigh pasta & rice) and rarely have an issue. I've lost 3 1/2 stone in just over a year and can't tell you how much better I feel for it. Take your time, small changes are easier to get used to, but if you really want to do it, (and you have to want to), you'll soon start seeing the benefits.

Best of luck

Steve


----------



## vegpow (4 Apr 2014)

I prefer to do exercises in the home because I already have exercise equipment such dumbbells, kettlebells, skipping rope and a cycling machine.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (9 Apr 2014)

I've been doing ok with my swimming I think. My fiancee can't swim for long at a time so we're aiming for 48 lengths three times a week with a couple of minutes break every 16 lengths. I do 3 front crawl then 1 leisurely length of breast stroke to let me recover a little.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Apr 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I was just wondering if anyone could suggest anything else that wouldn't be majorly hard to get into but would complement the cycling. First person to suggest running/jogging gets a virtual slap.


What about walking (no need to slap me! ). I complement my cycling with walking on the weekends, doing my grocery shopping at a shopping centre about 1 mile away, and walking there and back. I think overall I probably walk up to 10 miles on a typical weekend. Walking's an effective exercise if it's a brisk walk.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (9 Apr 2014)

victor said:


> What about walking (no need to slap me! ). I complement my cycling with walking on the weekends, doing my grocery shopping at a shopping centre about 1 mile away, and walking there and back. I think overall I probably walk up to 10 miles on a typical weekend. Walking's an effective exercise if it's a brisk walk.


 
I've been making efforts to accompany my fiance when he walks our dog. His usual walk is 3 miles but we often take him a 4.5 mile route at the weekend.

We take a route through a nature reserve so I've been seeing lots of wildlife recently. Even seen a kingfisher about a few times.


----------



## Steady (11 Apr 2014)

As an exercise that's easy to slip in even on busy days and portable and, i can't recommend skipping enough.

Ten minutes a day skipping makes a massive difference in terms of cardiovascular fitness (and calf muscles!), it's a short high intensity exercise and a "body changer".

Although your ribs, abs, calves will ache like murder for the first few days.

It was and still is my main winter exercise but I started skipping when I was 104kg at the start of 2013, as I am a fair weather cyclist, dropped down to 71kg now.


----------

